# Just wanted to share some of my calf crop.



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Couple pics of this Year's calf crop right before branding. The little cutie looking up at me in the last pic is my 5th generation heifer. Yeah she's being retained.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties! Love that little white faced girl!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

lots of new babies these days. first 2 pics are the twins. next is a heifer from my show cow. finally a heifer!
very protective momma with her new one. and another heifer born yesturday from my favorite cow.

11 down and 6? more to go. 
so far were at 5 bulls and 6 heifers. one I'm not sure of.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

How darling! Your 5th generation heifer is adorable! What a sweet face!

I like the protective mama. "What are you doing with that camera? Hmm!?" :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable babies...I love the brown one!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

this is why I love spring and I love what I do. I sometimes have to remind myself of that. Like when your with the vet at midnight pulling a dead calf. The good far outweighs the bad


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's some pics of this years calves. Decided to just keep it all on the same thread. 2nd picture is my show heifer that had twins. 3rd picture is the cow that had twins last year. She seems happy to just have one Lol. 4th is a first time heifer with twins. The last one is a pic of my two little helpers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww!!!  

How often do you get twins?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Usually every other year. So two sets in one year is new.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Your farm is beautiful too!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I want a bottle baby calf so bad. Lol but they are so expensive around here. I can find cheap Holstein bull calves but I want a heifer beef calf. I've asked all the ranchers if I can get one cheap but they all seem to be money hungry and would rather raise them themselves and sale them for big bucks when they get to weaning size. Or they want $400 for a couple day old calf!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

$300 to $400 for a beef breed heifer around here is normal. Unless something happens to the cow they wont sell the calf as a bottle baby. Ive never sold any of mine as bottle babies. You may hit an auction and see if theres anything. Beef prices are pretty good still so good luck...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.

The dogs are really cute, love the one sitting there on the quad, like he/or she is people too, LOL


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats Jesse on the seat. . He is people too and he knows it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love him.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Some more baby pics. This guy is a twin with little freckles on his nose. He moved his head at just the wrong time. 









All the girls ( that arent freemartin) are keepers this year. Only have 5 heifers and 12 steers. 









Big Daddy himself


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Look at all that nice green grass too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Summersun said:


> I want a bottle baby calf so bad. Lol but they are so expensive around here. I can find cheap Holstein bull calves but I want a heifer beef calf. I've asked all the ranchers if I can get one cheap but they all seem to be money hungry and would rather raise them themselves and sale them for big bucks when they get to weaning size. Or they want $400 for a couple day old calf!


Here in TN you can get a bottle calf cheap cause goats are in right now so farmers will Do anything to get money for their cows!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

More new babies. Last of 2017. Will start a 2018 thread once someone is born in the new year


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, all are so cute! How many adult cows do you have? We have anywhere from 2-6 (dairy) cows calving each year, but have yet to have twins. Do you ever test your heifers (that are twins to bulls) to see if they are indeed freemartins?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have about 45 cows I think. Need to sale some heifers soon, have too many


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The twins I suspect are free Martin I just use a finger and check when we tag and vaccinate. Freemartin will have a very short vagina.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are these angus/hereford crosses?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes they're either angus or angus/hereford, put back to an angus bull.


----------

